# NAIS Meeting with USDA Sec. Vilsack



## pubwvj (Dec 13, 2008)

On Wednesday morning I participated with 29 other 'stakeholder' groups to give feedback to the new Secretary of Agriculture Tom Vilsack. The were many groups who said that NAIS is not necessary or should be kept voluntary. This is an encouraging change from the past. Here is a link to the agenda and my speech:

NoNAIS.org » Meeting with Vilsack

There are to be a series of round table discussions around the country on this topic. It is important that people give feedback to the government. If you don't speak up then you'll be regulated without representation. As long as there is government we need to act.

Cheers

-Walter
Sugar Mountain Farm
in the mountains of Vermont
Sugar Mountain Farm
Holly's Pencil Portraits
NoNAIS.org


----------



## NoShame (Apr 22, 2009)

Very true, thanks for posting Walter!


----------



## Herbalpagan (Dec 8, 2008)

Thanks for sharing Walter! I'm watching the 4 Farm bills that are sitting and they all pretty much say the same thing. I'm hoping that none of them pass as I think they will do nothing but hurt the small farmer.


----------

